# Need some gear advice....



## mattman2040 (Mar 1, 2018)

I just bought a brand new deck. New bindings new boots new board. Burton freestyle bindings with the burton ripcord channel style mount. Im getting serious fatigue in my back leg(right leg I ride regular). I have the bindings set to the reference. If i were to bring the stance on both feet closer to the nose would this help. Also im riding +15 -9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 1, 2018)

How much switch riding do you do? Lessen the -9

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mattman2040 (Mar 2, 2018)

My first time on the new setup. Ive only ridden rentals in the past. Maybe -3 -6?


----------

